# Taming Does



## phoenix13 (Jun 1, 2013)

This is only my 2nd year of goat 4-H. I have had these three does for a really long time. They are absolutely gorgeous and have great conformation. The only catch is that they are pretty un tame. Especially the prettiest one.  I really want to show one or all of them at the fair and it's only in 2-3 months!! I do not plan on clipping them, as they have very nice summer coats anyways. I have tried grain/raisins and just sitting there, but they take their food and pretty much leave. The closes I've came to even touching them is rub a show collar on their neck. They will jump up on me for food and get really close, but they sometimes will run away. I really want to show them!


----------



## MollieGoat (Jul 7, 2012)

You are probably just going to have catch them then tie them up and brush them and give them treats. It will probably take some time but that should help. How big of a pen are they in? If its a smaller pen that could make it easier to catch them. Good Luck!


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

If you want to show them every day you need to walk them around and set them up so they get used to it then give them treats even if they are bad eventually they. Will see that you give them food and become better . Good luck and be patient!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree with the others. You need to catch them every day and work with them. If they are in a large pen, and you can get them into a smaller pen, that's what I would do, makes it easier to catch them.

You need to lead train them and teach them to set up like what was mentioned above. Takes time and patience.
I would catch them one at a time, and tie them to a fence post and let them jump and fight the lead against the post. Let them fight it out with the rope & post not you 
Once they calm down, you can take one off the post and slowly try to coax her to move foreward. She may bulk, rear, flip, etc. but stand your ground, and don't give in or get frustrated.

We've bought some young does in the past that weren't tame, and worked with them every day, and they have tamed down.
In fact my oldest daughter has a 3mo doe we got a month ago, and she was the wildest one we've ever had lol We worked with her every day, and now she's so much calmer, and is becoming what I call an 'attention hound' lol  
'Babytalking' goes a long way. Tieing them up and brushing them too. All of the kids 4-H goats are pretty much brushed 1x a day, and they always love it. There is 1 doe that tries to lay down and sleep while your brushing her, it's cute  Oh, they love it so much the kids don't need to put leads on them, they'll just stand there for it  Even the kids 6 week old bottle baby, she will stretch out and stand like a statue, way too adorable 

I highly recommend these halters from Jeffers.com:
http://www.jefferspet.com/poly-rope-sheep-halter/camid/LIV/cp/0040089/cn/33083/

They are inexpensive, and they are great! The ones with the clips are the best. We use them on all the goats, and they are really strong, easy to use, and for most all of the goats, makes lead training a little easier.


----------

